# ET: similar themed, black & white - search afoot



## Quanders (Jul 5, 2011)

One day quite a few years back, I flicked the channel to enter into a black and white tale. By the camera angles and clarity of tender emotion, this was quite well done. 

An ashen-figured extra terrestrial has been taken ill, as I remember it, with a young boy visitor under the bows of a tree. At that time I was seized by how it ran so remarkably close to ET: The Extra Terrestrial. Could of been French subtitled, don't recall. Only that it must have preceeded it.

Every now and then I search for it as it occurs.

Anyone know of this?


----------

